# Crema Flecking - Diagnosis?



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Recently, using a finer grind than I used to, I've been noticing quite a lot of flecking, tiny spots of coffee grind and more of an open textured slightly "bubbly" crema to my shots. This is a monsoon malabar, 18g dose, round about 45g out (which is how I like it). It taste's fairly good, not amazing, but certainly very drinkable and enjoyable, but I don't know whether the crema is an indication of some kind of problem.

I'm using a Gaggia Classic (with OPV mod done and PID) and a modified Bodum Bistro (yes I know I need a new grinder, I'm on the lookout for a Eureka Mignon). With the same bean on a slightly coarser grind the crema used to be a very rich smooth hazel brown, and I'm suspecting the grind is causing the issues.

Anything I could be doing better?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Malabar tends to produce big crema. Crema flecking aka tiger striping is an indication of good extraction. Pukka striping tends to look like this:









You say you grind finer - so it's probable the tiny spots are fines getting through and into the cup. If upgrade your grinder, you will see a difference in consistency and quality.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I've always found tiger striping to be an indicator of over extraction, unless you're using a conical burr grinder.

JP


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is a conical burr grinder but a cheap one that has been modified to bring the burrs close together, it can grind to powder and certainly plenty fine enough to choke the machine.


----------

